# Adult swimming lessons in Dubai?



## $ammy

Any ideas to where I can take swimming lessons from? I am not keen on getting deep into professional swimming or anything. As long as I can get from one end of the pool to another without sinking or the fear of sinking, that should be fine.... Oh yes, and as long as I don overturn in the water with my head beneath and legs up in my desperate efforts to swim!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Excel Sports Services Excelsports UAE - Home 050 794 3656

Hamilton Aquatics 050 250 5216

-


----------



## $ammy

thank u elphaba.. will chk it out!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Even better, posting similar in two threads... Wow, thanks for being so kind to join our forum and let us know about this company.


----------



## pamela0810

4 Olympians working for this company? Did any of them win??


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE

Any "free-lancer" adult swimmer tutor that could do outcalls like going to same pool we go to as not very mobile with kids around?


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE

Thanks for the advice. I myself learnt through free-lancer and it was great...did not drown (yet!) neither did all my relatives/friends who were all taught swimming by non professionals.....Not looking for going to Olumpics but just learn basic floating and swimming strokes for a newbbie.


----------



## rebeccatess

CHEEKYCOUPLE said:


> Thanks for the advice. I myself learnt through free-lancer and it was great...did not drown (yet!) neither did all my relatives/friends who were all taught swimming by non professionals.....Not looking for going to Olumpics but just learn basic floating and swimming strokes for a newbbie.


Oh I totally agree, just make sure if you are paying 150dhs an hour to someone, they should be safe and know what they are talking about!


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE

rebeccatess said:


> Oh I totally agree, just make sure if you are paying 150dhs an hour to someone, they should be safe and know what they are talking about!


Paying???/ who said that?.....it was for fun......and friendship that still exists in Dubai...


----------



## brown_guy

i also wana learn swimming, any company or freelancer bt professional, wont pay more than 50 aed per class


----------



## Helma

I can recommend a lady that comes to your house/pool to teach.
Call 0508817335 and ask for Catherine, not sure about charges and timings though.


----------

